# Hermosa Isla Suasi en el Lago Titicaca



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh, esta muy bonito el thread, lo vi ayer en la madrugadilla pero no postie por estar haciendo los graficos de la campaña esa.... y por estar preparando mi thread sobre la catedral del cusco.


----------



## gerardo77 (Jan 31, 2006)

Que excelente lugar, espero conocer el Titicaca proximamente.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Hace un tiempo ví un reportaje sobre esa isla en Tiempo de Viaje con Rafo León, confieso que me dieron ganas de estar allí lo más pronto, si así es en fotos imagínense cómo se veía en la tele y cómo será estar allí mismo: un sueño de lugar paradisiaco.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Espectacular¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Puno tiene lugares agradables tambien , lamentablemente la imagen que se tien de puno es una ciudad desordenada


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Que hermoso lugar de nuestro país, no les parece? Gracias por mostrarlo y permitirnos conocerlo al menos por el momento via fotos. Felicitaciones.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> Hace un tiempo ví un reportaje sobre esa isla en Tiempo de Viaje con Rafo León, confieso que me dieron ganas de estar allí lo más pronto, si así es en fotos imagínense cómo se veía en la tele y cómo será estar allí mismo: un sueño de lugar paradisiaco.


debe ser el lugar es muy hermoso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Recien veo estebthread, y es el mismo que posteó Jota.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, lo que pasa es que Liquid hizo este thread hace un mes. El título no decía nada sobre el hotel...además, fue posteado en el foro de Paisajes...nunca me imaginé que postearía fotos del hotel en ese thread.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah por dios, no interesa si fue posteado dos veces, al final la gente decide donde postear.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, tienes razón. Por favor no eliminen mi thread. Que se queden los dos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

weno ok, total las fotos no son mias.  y con tal que den a conocer un poco mas de nuestro pais estoy contento. 

Pero lo que si hay que destacar es la cadena peruana Casa Andina tiene muy buenos hoteles bajo su formato Private Collection, como este de la isla suasi o el que esta en cusco es precioso. :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> weno ok, total las fotos no son mias.  y con tal que den a conocer un poco mas de nuestro pais estoy contento.
> 
> Pero lo que si hay que destacar es la cadena peruana Casa Andina tiene muy buenos hoteles bajo su formato Private Collection, como este de la isla suasi o el que esta en cusco es precioso. :cheers:


El del Valle Sagrado es precioso, al igual que el nuevo que acaban de inagurar en Cusco.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ok, tienes razón. Por favor no eliminen mi thread. Que se queden los dos.


hmmmm lo voy a meditar :cheers:


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Muy lindo lugar. Espero conocer algún día el lago Titicaca.

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

muy buena foto , esa imagen serviria para promocionart bien el peru , nos le parece


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ayer regresaron unos amigos de viaje y me dijeron que habian estado ahi. Me quede feliz con todas las cosas maravillosas que dijeron y lo mucho que quieren regresar porque se enamoraron


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Very beautiful place, i must visit it once in my lifetime... I also dedicated a little time to it, www.laketiticaca.org


----------

